# Cutting back a Privet hedge



## MrGriz (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to try out the new forum and ask for some help from all of you arborists and gardeners out there.

I have a row of privet (sp?) hedge about 50' - 60' long, which runs along part of my lot line.  The hedge had gotten way out of control and was very 'leggy'.  Last weekend, I cut it back to about 12" high.

My question is: did I cut back enough, or should I have taken it almost to the ground?

I want to give it a new start, so I can keep it managed and looking better over the next few years.


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2007)

The gardenweb will have more info for you, but it sounds like 12" is as far as you need to go. Here's a link:

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/north/msg0619574222240.html


----------



## zzr7ky (May 8, 2007)

Hi - 

It'll grow back excessively thick and stringy (to my taste) unless one cuts some of the roots to keep things in balance.  I use an ordinary shovel, cutting just inside the width I'd like, and every other shovel width.  So it ends up looking like  a dotted/perforated line.  

ATB, 
Mike P


----------



## MrGriz (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  I do want it to grow back thick and stringy so it looks like I'm on the right track.


----------



## fespo (May 8, 2007)

You did fine, Now as they grow, don't let grow all the way up. After about a foot of new growth, just nip the top leaders to a uniform level. This will allow them to thicken up as they grow. do the same thing for every foot or so of growth. Privets are the fastest to grow.I grew -up and ran my family landscaping business for over 20 years. trust me you did fine.


----------

